# if the player could tickle the feet of the villagers?



## The friendcode exchanger (May 9, 2015)

how cute would it be if the player could tickle the villagers
let me know what you think


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 9, 2015)

Honestly the title makes me creeped out, and I get kind of creeped out when villagers tell me other villagers have ticklish feet. I hate feet and I don't really like anybody touching my feet so it grosses me out.


----------



## The friendcode exchanger (May 9, 2015)

I think that would be pretty adorable to look at


----------



## hollowbunnie (May 9, 2015)

Thats a little weird to be honest! Lol!! Imagine your neighbor coming up to you and doing that ahaha but I guess it's a little less creepy considering your neighbors in the game are cute little animals


----------



## Black Lilies (May 9, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Honestly the title makes me creeped out, and I get kind of creeped out when villagers tell me other villagers have ticklish feet. I hate feet and I don't really like anybody touching my feet so it grosses me out.



I gotta agree. Feet are kind of gross, and I really don't like it when someone touches my feet. Therefore, having the option to tickles my villagers feet is even more strange. also I could see this going in a much more perverted


----------



## unintentional (May 9, 2015)

I hate feet (even looking at them makes me sick tbh)  I wouldn't like the concept of tickling in animal crossing


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 9, 2015)

Looks like the OP was from Deviantart all along...


----------



## Soda Fox (May 9, 2015)

I wouldn't really want a foot tickle option.  Side tickling would be ok, but tickling feet is a little... too gross for me.  I'm not a big foot person.


----------



## soda (May 9, 2015)

There is no way I want anything near my feet, real or virtual. In fact I float off the ground just so my feet are free of physical touch. Only socks are welcome near them


----------



## The friendcode exchanger (May 9, 2015)

Black Lilies said:


> I gotta agree. Feet are kind of gross, and I really don't like it when someone touches my feet. Therefore, having the option to tickles my villagers feet is even more strange. also I could see this going in a much more perverted



I kinda like foot tickling pictures and videos I really like if animal characters are getting their paws/feet tickled because that is even more cute. there is one thing that I dont like about paw tickling pictures sometimes the artists give them human feet O_O that's just creepy and gross they are animals not humans >_<


----------



## Jarrad (May 9, 2015)

the amount of cringe I incurred when I strolled upon this thread...


----------



## unintentional (May 9, 2015)

thefriendcodexchanger said:


> I kinda like foot tickling pictures and videos I really like if animal characters are getting their paws/feet tickled because that is even more cute. there is one thing that I dont like about paw tickling pictures sometimes the artists give them human feet O_O that's just creepy and gross they are animals not humans >_<



So it's alike a fetish thing?  Then even more no from me on the concept


----------



## tumut (May 9, 2015)

I bet there is some sort of sick fan art of this that already exists.


----------



## The friendcode exchanger (May 10, 2015)

*why I dont think feet are gross*

I have a foot fetish
and I visit deviantart alot
also I dont think its gross with feet because its cute
also the villagers are cute little animals it would be really cute if the player could tickle them


----------



## Jamborenium (May 10, 2015)

well..someone has a tickle fetish





gross


----------



## Bon Bonne (May 11, 2015)

umm, no. that just has creepy implications written all over it, so no. I don't like that idea at all.
I wouldn't wanna be able to tickle anyone in game whatsoever. I'm a person that's really ticklish and hates being tickled, so I wouldn't wanna do that to virtual animals. wouldn't be very nice, if you ask me.


----------



## illunie (May 11, 2015)

That's a pretty specific option. It would be pretty funny if all you had to do to tickle someone's feet is press the Y button or something.


----------



## Ramza (May 11, 2015)

this thread sucks, man


----------



## Hyoshido (May 11, 2015)

What's next? Licking their feet?

Let's just bring all fets into Animal Crossing, shall we?


----------



## spCrossing (May 11, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> What's next? Licking their feet?
> 
> Let's just bring all fets into Animal Crossing, shall we?



It already happened.


----------



## Hulaette (May 11, 2015)

Lol, Why would anyone want to tickle a strangers feet in game?


----------



## Hyoshido (May 11, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> It already happened.


Oh lordy loo, I don't want to think of the possibilities.


----------



## leanosjr2122 (Aug 28, 2018)

I would do that! mostly to the cutest animal in the village...Isabelle.


----------



## Tri (Aug 28, 2018)

Wow what a thread to firstpost (and manage to dig up). We must know if TBT has changed its stance! I think it would be cute as an effect of interacting with sitting villagers : )


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 28, 2018)

This...this is a fetish.  Trust me, I've seen plenty of fanart...


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Aug 28, 2018)

I'm not gonna lie, that's pretty weird


----------



## Jordandelion (Aug 29, 2018)

Why. Why was this thread revived. e_o


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 29, 2018)

Wtf


----------



## tsukune_713 (Aug 30, 2018)

all i can ask is why? this would be pretty creepy... i hope it never gets in game xD


----------



## Aquasplash (Sep 1, 2018)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Honestly the title makes me creeped out, and I get kind of creeped out when villagers tell me other villagers have ticklish feet. I hate feet and I don't really like anybody touching my feet so it grosses me out.



I'm pretty sure the OP has a foot fetish


----------



## Dormire (Sep 2, 2018)

Oh god, no. Lazy villagers joking about Uchi/Snooty characters having ticklish feet creeps me out.


----------



## goro (Sep 9, 2018)

why is this so oddly specific are you okay op

edit: wait why is this thread from 2015 back. who revived this cursed thread


----------



## littleagnes (Sep 9, 2018)

What about animals with hooves?


----------



## Jordandelion (Sep 10, 2018)

Nothing's more hot than the pixelated stubs of a cartoon animal, right? >_>


----------



## Sweetley (Sep 10, 2018)

littleagnes said:


> What about animals with hooves?



Then you going to tickle their hooves... Because game logic...

But seriously: Of all the options you could have chosen... Tickle the feet of the villagers. Come on, 
not such weird features in that game. Something like giving your villager a high five, brofist or even 
a little hug at a high friendship status is ok. But not something like this that could be a some fetish 
poop. Remember: This is still a kids game.


----------

